# nipple weed line



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone have a report from today on the weed line that was at the nipple last week and how fare off it is from the nipple now... is it even still a line or scattered? The satellite imagery is filled with clouds last night.....


----------



## blzr (Oct 23, 2007)

Mostly scattered..... a few decent patches.. Water was blended blue/green..

A few decent patches south of 131, no action for me on the weeds.

One decent schoolie yellowfin in open water away from the weeds..


----------

